# Reptile show in exeter 2012?



## PlecoKing (Nov 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there is going to be a show in exeter in 2012?

please can someone show the dates and if hobbiests can get a table to sell thier own bred animals?

thx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah there is, all I know is that I've heard its in June sometime :lol2:


----------



## PlecoKing (Nov 4, 2010)

:whistling2:


----------



## PlecoKing (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone got any info?


----------

